

How to read Haskell like Python - jiri
http://blog.ezyang.com/2011/11/how-to-read-haskell/
I prefered to learn how to write it, but I'll stick with reading skill for now ... :-)
======
rbxbx
I like this, it's like when they teach you mathematics without _really_
teaching you the 100% correct version because you're not really ready yet. I
imagine the approachability of a lot of Haskell material to beginners suffers
from being overly correct (which, to be fair, we as developers are trained to
be, haskellites doubly so).

